# Reflection Perfection Car Nuts Day Out in Aid of Cancer Research



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

*Reflection Perfection Car Nuts Day Out in Aid of Cancer Research
Date: 10/04/2010
Time: 3.00pm - 7.00pm
Location: Unit 5 Tempo Rd Business Pk, Tempo Rd, Enniskillen, BT74 6HR*​
*Events and Activities:

Show and Shine Competition*

The owner of the vehicle judged as best of show will receive a special mystery prize worth £75 and the runner up will receive a tub of our new Ultra Mint wax worth £25.
Entry to the competition will be £5 and ALL the money raised will be given to a Cancer Research.

XBOX Challenge
We've set up an XBOX 360 and the projector - a track and car will be selected - fastest person wins - Simple! The prize for the winner will be a 50ml tub of UltraMint worth £8.99 and entry to the competition will be £1 and again all the money will be going to Cancer Research.

*Demos*

We've arranged with some of the countries top detailers, Orchard County Detailing (OCD), to come and share there expert advice on matters of car care.
They will be demonstrating:

*Safe Washing Techniques*

The 'how to' guide on what detailing clay is and how to use it
Weather and time permitting the car will then be polished and waxed by hand.

*Shop Discount*

On the day all items in our shop will be discounted by 10% (unless already on special offer) so a perfect opportunity to grab yourself a bargain.

*Food*

We've arranged for a outside catering to be on hand so they'll be plenty of food available.

If your interested in coming please can you add your name in a list below to give us some idea of the numbers and we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

this is a copy of the poster we did up to help promote this event:










Thanks

Stevie


----------



## johnboyo (Oct 10, 2007)

Considering I can see your shop from my house I will probably pop over for an hour or 2 

1. Johnboyo


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess me and Ronnie will make an appearance


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

shop discount and food,yep i'll be up


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> shop discount and food,yep i'll be up


Starvo :lol::lol:

Clarke


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

ClarkeG said:


> Starvo :lol::lol:
> 
> Clarke


have you tryed the New RP Minty wax on a burger :lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> have you tryed the New RP Minty wax on a burger :lol:


lol nope not yet! It's nice with a cup of tea


----------



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2009)

I work in Omagh so will pop over after work for an hour or 2


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

johnboyo said:


> Considering I can see your shop from my house I will probably pop over for an hour or 2
> 
> You'll have to pop over and say hello if you haven't already!
> 
> ...


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a reminder folks, this show to raise money for Cancer Research is tomorrow so please plan to attend. Looks like the weather might even be good!

We've a local model car shop coming as well as a few other stands.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

If i wasnt working i would have went


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

would have loved to come to this but its a ferry trip and a 10 hour drive away so im afriad i will have to give it a miss lol


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Think if i can talk the missus in to it ill take a run up today. how long ya think it would take from bangor in the car?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

david.celica said:


> Think if i can talk the missus in to it ill take a run up today. how long ya think it would take from bangor in the car?


Sorry I didn't see this earlier - probably would take 1 1/2 - 2 hours to come down the road.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Well folks, we had a great day today and I thought I'd share some of the pictures with you all.

We'd a wide variety of metal on display thanks to the car clubs.

Some of the cars in attendance:










Paul's (paulmc08) Vectra










Rollo's from OCD-NI's Mondeo ST


























































































































































This is the car which came second in the Show and Shine Competition:










And this is the car which won:










Rollo and Clarke from OCD-Ni came to do some demostrations. They used a friends Seat Leon to demostrate Snow Foam, then washing with wash mitts, the use of tar remover, explained clay and how to use to it, did some machine polishing and also showed wax application.




























Rollo in action!










Clarke in action!










Tar removal



















A special thanks to OCD-NI for all their hard work and to all the people who came and displayed there cars and helped us raise money for Cancer Research.

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like it was a cracking day. I e-mailed a copy of the flyer over to my head office in Belfast - not sure if any of them turned up tho..?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

A big congrat's to Stevie,Gillian,John and the rest of the RP team there today,and to Rollo&Clarke for the demo's:buffer: pleasure to meet you guy's, it was a well planned day,even the the big bright thing in the sky.....................oh i,it's called the sun,showed up and i couldnt stay away from the shop,especially with the discount for the day,cheer's Stevie,i'm a few pound lighter now and i dont mean my weight :lol: good pic's Stevie well done:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

grantwils said:


> Looks like it was a cracking day. I e-mailed a copy of the flyer over to my head office in Belfast - not sure if any of them turned up tho..?


Tbh I'm not sure. Do you recoqnise any of the cars?



paulmc08 said:


> A big congrat's to Stevie,Gillian,John and the rest of the RP team there today,and to Rollo&Clarke for the demo's:buffer: pleasure to meet you guy's, it was a well planned day,even the the big bright thing in the sky.....................oh i,it's called the sun,showed up and i couldnt stay away from the shop,especially with the discount for the day,cheer's Stevie,i'm a few pound lighter now and i dont mean my weight :lol: good pic's Stevie well done:thumb:


Thanks Paul,

hope you like the new wax along with the other goodies!

Stevie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there, Cracking day Lads and lasses of Peflection Perfection.. had fun today, and a big thanks to everyone who came down and watched the demo's. Hope we were of some help, we had fun doing them. Really nice to put faces to the names at last. The standard of cars there were very high and congratulations to 1st and 2nd place as they were 2 beautiful cars!!


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Some lovely cars there, looks like you had the weather on your side


----------

